# Known issue: Grace period (workaround)



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi all,

We're aware of an issue with the Roamio with the grace period functionality.

Normally, a unit that hasn't been activated yet has a grace period of service. However, we're seeing a bug for Roamio units.

If you set up a Roamio unit and complete Guided Setup, if you're seeing the box in a deactivated state, please wait one hour, then force a connection to the TiVo service. (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/395)

At that point, grace period functionality will work normally.

We are investigating the bug and working to correct it. But in the meantime, the workaround listed here will need to be employed (or you can just activate service by visiting http://tivo.com/activate/

We apologize for the problem.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had wondered why I had to get service on my Roamio Pro before I could use it since that had not been the case in the past.

I thought the policy had changed. It's good to know that it hasn't.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I had wondered why I had to get service on my Roamio Pro before I could use it since that had not been the case in the past.
> 
> I thought the policy had changed. It's good to know that it hasn't.


I thought the same thing, I thought there was no longer a "trial" period.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We are still working on fixing this issue; apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## wyssaj01 (Feb 26, 2013)

So does this mean then that I have some "grace time" that I can transfer recordings from my old premiere to my new roamio?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wyssaj01 said:


> So does this mean then that I have some "grace time" that I can transfer recordings from my old premiere to my new roamio?


You have to have both DVRs with active service and on your account to transfer recordings. I am not sure if you can put the new DVR on your account during the grace period. If you are monthly on one or both units just overlap the service. Of course if you have lifetime on both there is no issue.

I also found when I setup my Roamio that there was no grace period and that I had to buy service from the start.


----------



## wyssaj01 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am month to month on my Premiere ($9.99/month best buy employee plan). So I guess I could just call and add the Roamio as a second DVR for a day or 2 and then cancel it after a day or so.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

wyssaj01 said:


> I am month to month on my Premiere ($9.99/month best buy employee plan). So I guess I could just call and add the Roamio as a second DVR for a day or 2 and then cancel it after a day or so.


Hey, that's the same as the OTA ONLY rate I have. TiVo should really offer the OTA only rate of $9.99 for the Roamio. It would attract some cord cutters who still want a DVR for OTA.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Series3Sub said:


> Hey, that's the same as the OTA ONLY rate I have. TiVo should really offer the OTA only rate of $9.99 for the Roamio. It would attract some cord cutters who still want a DVR for OTA.


Did they add OTA back? The only thing I didn't like on my premiere was they dropped OTA....


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> Hey, that's the same as the OTA ONLY rate I have. TiVo should really offer the OTA only rate of $9.99 for the Roamio. It would attract some cord cutters who still want a DVR for OTA.


Off Topic:

I was told, when I called to cancel my OTA Premiere, that this plan no longer exists. I was also told by the rep in the cancelation area that the $9.99 price would remain even if we popped in a cable card. I verified this several times as she convinced me to try to pass along my TiVo to a family member so they can keep this low price.


----------



## bsimages (Oct 12, 2013)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're aware of an issue with the Roamio with the grace period functionality.
> 
> ...


Stephen,
How long is the Grace Period?
I will be receiving my first Tivo (The Roamio basic model) on Monday from Amazon and it would be nice to try it before I enter in my credit card info...
PS: I decided to cut the cord to Directv since I get 78 OTA HD channels and since I am addicted to the DVR features the Roamio should be just the answer, I hope. With Hulu Plus and Netflix added to the mix I think I am making a good choice. :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bsimages said:


> Stephen,
> How long is the Grace Period?
> I will be receiving my first Tivo (The Roamio basic model) on Monday from Amazon and it would be nice to try it before I enter in my credit card info...
> PS: I decided to cut the cord to Directv since I get 78 OTA HD channels and since I am addicted to the DVR features the Roamio should be just the answer, I hope. With Hulu Plus and Netflix added to the mix I think I am making a good choice. :up:


The grace period is 7 days.


----------



## bsimages (Oct 12, 2013)

steve614 said:


> The grace period is 7 days.


Thank you Steve!


----------



## bsimages (Oct 12, 2013)

My first experience with Tivo was not a very good one!
After trying to get my Tivo to connect for the 7 day "Grace" period (several attempts following the directions I here). 
I called and was informed that they knew of this issue and the only thing that I could was to pay for activation and not have a trial period and that I had make the purchase in the next ten minutes because they were going home in ten minutes...
I am disappointed and frustrated with Tivo and the "service" department.
I can only hope that this is not typical for Tivo because if it is I am sending it back! 
Thank you I really needed to vent.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bsimages said:


> My first experience with Tivo was not a very good one!
> After trying to get my Tivo to connect for the 7 day "Grace" period (several attempts following the directions I here).
> I called and was informed that they knew of this issue and the only thing that I could was to pay for activation and not have a trial period and that I had make the purchase in the next ten minutes because they were going home in ten minutes...
> I am disappointed and frustrated with Tivo and the "service" department.
> ...


You may need to force a connection several times and restart the box. I ran into this issue as well and my grace period eventually became active. I'm not sure if it was the repeated connection attempts or restart that resolved the issue.


----------



## bsimages (Oct 12, 2013)

Devx said:


> You may need to force a connection several times and restart the box. I ran into this issue as well and my grace period eventually became active. I'm not sure if it was the repeated connection attempts or restart that resolved the issue.


 Thank you for responding. I restarted and attempted to force the connection repeatedly. I finally gave up and paid.
I can not understand why Tivo has failed to respond to my inquiry.
Is the service at Tivo really this bad all of the time?
I am disappointed.


----------



## mtsmylie (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm talking to a TiVo rep in their chat right now, and she said the grace period no longer exists. Is that correct?


----------



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

Using TiVoStephen's instructions above I was able to start a "Grace Period" or Trial Period with a new Roamio Plus.

I did have to do a hard restart twice by unplugging the TiVo and plugging it back in twice because it would come on and just display one TV channel and not respond to the remote. I then was able to "force" a connection to the TiVo service and it is now using all 6 tuners and recording. I do get a screen advising that I need to activate the TiVo, but I can choose to do this later.

There seemed to be some question about whether you could still do this. 
This way I can test out the basic recording and playback functions on the new TiVo before adding a "Lifetime" service subscription.

I had a self inflicted complication because I had a Roamio basic attached to the TV in the same room and I had to change the pairing code for the remote on the Roamio Basic.



TiVoStephen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're aware of an issue with the Roamio with the grace period functionality.
> 
> ...


----------

